# Northern Inuit pups are 4 weeks old!



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Well, After Karma having an infection, 3 week course of antibios, £210 vet bill and vet appointments and all clear. We had a really busy and worrying time. The pups are doing fab and all been checked over by the vet who was really pleased with them. 


Here is Clare's (Bosshogg) Fluffy Dog 'Locke' Yes he will be longhaired. Booked to Clare before he was even born lol (well, concieved if honest lol)









This is the Black and White Bitch who is available.









and these are the 4 Bitches that I still really haven't made up my mind on.

The 3 Red Girls.

Standard Coat 









Standard Coat and Medium Coat









and Dark Grey Girl.
Fluffy and we are very tempted to keep her lol Ste has got quite attached to her. And He loves longhaired and I have never let him keep one (after the longhaired GSD we had and ended up having to clip her each summer after we had her spayed and her fur went mental)


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Look at my gorgeous boy maybe i should have called him Bearwolfe :lol2:

4 WEEKS only 4 WEEKS :flrt::flrt::flrt:

the rest are looking gorgeous the red bitch by herself looks like shes going to naughty she just has that glint in her eye :flrt:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

gorgeous pictures, i really do want the black and white girl but trying to keep my sensible head on with already having 2 young pups and wondering whether i can cope with a 3rd

:flrt::flrt:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

temerist said:


> gorgeous pictures, i really do want the black and white girl but trying to keep my sensible head on with already having 2 young pups and wondering whether i can cope with a 3rd
> 
> :flrt::flrt:


 
Unlike me eh? 
6 month old Chocolate Lab, 2 x 4 month old Northern Inuit, and keeping 2 out of this litter aswell lol


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

They are all gorgeous :flrt:

But I have to agree with your OH there is something special about that last little girl :flrt:

I didnt know they could have different coat lengths.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Love the black and white girlie


----------



## eve2611 (Jul 28, 2009)

gorgeous!! ohhh i want one so badly unfortuantly i know my female wont accept another dog into the house!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Gorgeous pups:flrt: I never realised they came in different coat lengths either


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Stunning litter Pimps, the standard coat bitch and the dark grey bitch are absolutely gorgeous especially. :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

This is Shadowlands Dark Knight. He's almost 5 years old and is a longhaired Northern Inuit.
You do get the odd longhaired one. I'm ok with longhaired, proper ones, it's patchy coats and blue eyes that I'm against.









His dad is half brother to these pups. (Shadowlands Dweezil who was Sired by Mahlek Kenkamken at Shadowlands AKA Logan, Logan is the dad of these 4 week old pups)


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

Pimp they are stunning as always that little black and white girl is amazing and I rather like the long haired girl as well she is very pretty:flrt:


----------



## cbreakenridge (Apr 27, 2009)

Ooooh if only:whistling2:
I love that black and white bitch. Shes stunning!! 
Beautiful pups Pimp, you must be so proud!! 
x


----------



## Tazer (Aug 10, 2009)

Verry cute.

Yes they come in different coat lengths, eye colours, some have curly tails some not, some are saddled, ink marked, with or with out masks, solid colours, different ear sizes, basicly a verry varied bunch, really nice dogs in appearance and from the ones I've met temperament, though not wolf looking imo as they are often described as. 

Though personally I prefer the csv.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Tazer said:


> Verry cute.
> 
> Yes they come in different coat lengths, eye colours, some have curly tails some not, some are saddled, ink marked, with or with out masks, solid colours, different ear sizes, basicly a verry varied bunch, really nice dogs in appearance and from the ones I've met temperament, though not wolf looking imo as they are often described as.
> 
> Though personally I prefer the csv.


Well, I don't breed Saddled, or Curly tails (Breed Fault), Ink marked/patchy (Breed Fault).
I have been breeding them for 10 years and well, I breed bloody good quality and DO NOT breed from 'Pet Quality' Dogs. 
Yes you get a lot of crap, but that is because you get a lot of people who buy a PET QUALITY dog and see pound signs and flipping breed from it. Which all that does is produce yet more PET QUALITY. Bloody annoying and something I have had a massive bitch about within the breed.
You breed from Crap, you get crap. Breed from quality and well, you get the picture.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*pups*

i like the two red pups pictured together.How many dogs will you have in total and do they all live in(just interested in how you cope)


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

The last girl is still my favorite, Laura!!  They are all stunning, though!!


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

dont look like wolf, tell people I meet with senna that the first thing i get is "its a wolf" comment! :lol2:

And Laura's dogs are top quality NI not some collie looking cross as Laura said she breeds quality not crap 

I love my boy cant wait to come and see him :flrt::flrt:wonder if senna will ever forgive me?


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

sarahc said:


> i like the two red pups pictured together.How many dogs will you have in total and do they all live in(just interested in how you cope)


 
Well, We have half in the house. All pups are ALWAYS reared inside tho, underfoot and in full family view and interaction.
Then I spent £6k on a Block of 5 Kennels, they are by Designer Kennels, uPVC fully insulated. Raised floors, Huge runs. Currently digging the garden out in front of where we have the kennel block as we are concreteing that next and building a huge dog compound with the dog agility and Huge Digging sand pit.

I don't work so I am home a lot, Hubby is trained in dog training (Off me) and so are the kids. It's a family thing as they are family dogs.
They are very very protective of the children. Me and Ste, they don't bother as being pack leaders, we don't need looking after, but as part of the pack and even tho they see the children as higher pack members, they still see them as children, they will put themselves between any danger and the kids. Keano does not like strange blokes coming near Alex and he will flack across the front of her and stand. No aggression, but he knows his size alone is enough to make people stop.
Know Keano is fantastic with other dogs, however the other day, a dog in a garden was aggressively barking our way, Keano Ignored but the dog got worse and if just with me, he would never have said a word, but with Alex, he turned and seriously heavy duty barked, the dog shut up and we carried on. I think it was cause the dog barking made Alex Jump. So because she jumped, Keano felt he needed to back her up as she stopped being nervy when he barked and just gave him a hug. Dweezil and Logan are very much the same (Logan being Keano and Dweezils dad.) The Bitches, Karam, Wayakin and Ista. well they like to mother the kids. And I mean mother. All 3 think the kids need regular tongue baths, including ears lol and they fuss and snuggle with the kids all the time.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*your pack*

thanks for the answer,interesting stuff.I want to be at home all day with designer kennels:mrgreen:


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Gorgeous as ever Laura. One day... Love the long haired one. Although I loved that bitch you have with the pups too.


----------



## Tazer (Aug 10, 2009)

Pimperella said:


> Well, I don't breed Saddled, or Curly tails (Breed Fault), Ink marked/patchy (Breed Fault).
> I have been breeding them for 10 years and well, I breed bloody good quality and DO NOT breed from 'Pet Quality' Dogs.
> Yes you get a lot of crap, but that is because you get a lot of people who buy a PET QUALITY dog and see pound signs and flipping breed from it. Which all that does is produce yet more PET QUALITY. Bloody annoying and something I have had a massive bitch about within the breed.
> You breed from Crap, you get crap. Breed from quality and well, you get the picture.


Good on you, I'd be bitching about it as well.

I've seen many pics of ni's, and beeing honist, apart from looking like gsd x sibs, there isn't much consistancy, but like you said, that prob to do with crap breeding. Just like I find many utonagan to have a collie appearance, all lovely though. 

I came across the breed roughly 4 years ago whilst doing some research into keeping wolfdogs, and I can honistly say, when you're new to a breed, the first thing you don't want to see, is the amount of infighting between various people and groups, it certainly doesn't create a good impression, and frankly, is quite offputting, never mind confusing, with trying to work out what the difference is between ni', bi's ut's, tamaskans, british ut's, timberdogs, british wolfdogs, anglo wolfdogs, and the ni x saarloos and csv's. *Headache*

Think I've got it now though.

I'll be watching with interest as they all develop, and disgussing it no doubt as well.


----------



## Basilbrush (Feb 6, 2009)

Pimperella,

They are gorgeous pups and a credit to you and all the hard work and effort you put into it.:notworthy:

I really wouldn't know which pup to pick, all are just amazing, as is Keano.:gasp: What a handsome boy and just love the longhair coat. Didn't know you could get different coat lengths either.

Can't wait for more pics as they continue to grow.

Jules


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Basilbrush said:


> Pimperella,
> 
> They are gorgeous pups and a credit to you and all the hard work and effort you put into it.:notworthy:
> 
> ...


that isnt Keano :lol2: its his (half) brother but Keano is gorgeous :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Tazer said:


> Good on you, I'd be bitching about it as well.
> 
> I've seen many pics of ni's, and beeing honist, apart from looking like gsd x sibs, there isn't much consistancy, but like you said, that prob to do with crap breeding. Just like I find many utonagan to have a collie appearance, all lovely though.
> 
> ...


Aye specially when you have changed your life for the breed. Put so much time and effort. I know all about The Utes, BI, NI, CzW, Saarloos the crosses, If you ever fancy a night of light hearted info your more than welcome. For me, it was 7 years of breeding and having lots of my dogs I had bred and my own, were being placed. We had an international Judge (also the lady who was highly involved in getting the Eurasain over here and breeds and judges Akitas.)
Well, she happened to like my line. and without even knowing that I had bred those, she picked out a lot of my dogs. Well, had a lot of people coming to say well done and such.
Another was because I had to warn anpther commitee member about her dogs behaviour towards others as during camping the night before, on the farm next to where my ponies were grazing, her dogs were running round everywhere, chasing horses and attackling other dogs and she was drunk.
So I had warned her to not repeat the essex show where she had both of her dogs tied to the registrations table, meaning people could not approch with their dogs to sign them in. She wasn't at all happy and pulled her face all day. But same bitch (the dog) and her kids had been warned when they camped up where we had mine and my sisters horses and my poultry. I had locked all the poultry and my turkey away, after showing all the children who were camping. Then had to go and collect some things from mine for the BBQ, came back to be told off a couple that her kids had let the birds out and her bloody dog had attacked my turkey!!!!!!!!! She never said a bloody word and I don't think she would have either!
Arh well. So I resigned, I had enough of being Vice President and stuff being done behind other committee members backs and such, and with having an Autistic son, My time was needed with him, not slogging my guts out running the oldham show and doing the websites and such. So now, my dogs are TIDA registered and can shown at all Tida shows.
Just a tab bit of kick in the teeth thats all, but didn't stop me from loving My dogs.




bosshogg said:


> that isnt Keano :lol2: its his (half) brother but Keano is gorgeous :flrt::flrt:


Aye, Correct. They have the same Mum 'Ista'
I know how excited you are getting Locke, and I know that he is going to have a fab life with you, Just like Senna. I don't just offer free pups to anyone you know lol


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Pimperella said:


> Aye, Correct. They have the same Mum 'Ista'
> I know how excited you are getting Locke, and I know that he is going to have a fab life with you, Just like Senna. I don't just offer free pups to anyone you know lol



Excited is a understatement :lol2: I'm bouncing off walls dont know what I will be like when its time to pick him up :flrt: Yes I do tend to spoil her but she is very special just dont tell the labs :lol2:

I know you dont I'm very very very very grateful that I get to have him :flrt:


----------



## Tazer (Aug 10, 2009)

Pimperella said:


> Aye specially when you have changed your life for the breed. Put so much time and effort. I know all about The Utes, BI, NI, CzW, Saarloos the crosses, If you ever fancy a night of light hearted info your more than welcome. For me, it was 7 years of breeding and having lots of my dogs I had bred and my own, were being placed. We had an international Judge (also the lady who was highly involved in getting the Eurasain over here and breeds and judges Akitas.)


Light hearted info sounds good, after some of the threads I've been involved in, or read, I think I need a break from the politics. 



> Well, she happened to like my line. and without even knowing that I had bred those, she picked out a lot of my dogs. Well, had a lot of people coming to say well done and such.


Bet you were well pleased with that. 



> Another was because I had to warn anpther commitee member about her dogs behaviour towards others as during camping the night before, on the farm next to where my ponies were grazing, her dogs were running round everywhere, chasing horses and attackling other dogs and she was drunk.
> So I had warned her to not repeat the essex show where she had both of her dogs tied to the registrations table, meaning people could not approch with their dogs to sign them in. She wasn't at all happy and pulled her face all day. But same bitch (the dog) and her kids had been warned when they camped up where we had mine and my sisters horses and my poultry. I had locked all the poultry and my turkey away, after showing all the children who were camping. Then had to go and collect some things from mine for the BBQ, came back to be told off a couple that her kids had let the birds out and her bloody dog had attacked my turkey!!!!!!!!! She never said a bloody word and I don't think she would have either!
> Arh well. So I resigned, I had enough of being Vice President and stuff being done behind other committee members backs and such, and with having an Autistic son, My time was needed with him, not slogging my guts out running the oldham show and doing the websites and such. So now, my dogs are TIDA registered and can shown at all Tida shows.
> Just a tab bit of kick in the teeth thats all, but didn't stop me from loving My dogs.


 
Shame about what happened to your turkey, though that storry sounds familiar, I must have read about it somewhere else, or similar goings on anyway.


----------

